

How To Avoid Being The Idiot - spcohn
http://v1again.wordpress.com/2013/09/25/how-to-avoid-being-the-idiot/

======
jamesbritt
_That’s how you win when you enter a market after there is an established
leader…Do The Opposite!_

This presumes that there exists, and you can correctly identify what is, "The
Opposite."

What's the opposite of water? Salt? Sand? Ice?

What's the opposite of salt? Water? Pepper?

What's the opposite of video?

What's the opposite of content?

This feels a lot like retrosplaining, where a strategy seems obvious in
hindsight and can be "explained" with a hand-wavey description like "do the
opposite." .

But this is no more helpful then telling people that you make money by
providing "value." No kidding. The trick is in determining what people will
find valuable. Is it more features? Fewer? Different features? Different in
what way?

